# JJ. Where's the birds? JJ...



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Back in 1999 or so, I had the privilege and pleasure to hunt with Chris Hustad, his Father and brother, and a great group of guys just outside Fargo. I had brought JJ and Missy with me that trip, they were both a Fox Fire colored Yellow Labs, and JJ was what I lovingly referred to as an Illinois River Dog. His Father would leap off of bridge to fetch from our local waterways and JJ maintained that same single-mindness when it came to hunting. He did not get much time with that crew but sure did for the rest of the trip and in subssequent return trips until he turned it over to Chunk, his son, in 2004.

We had to put JJ down this past Saturday and while I just shot Chris an email, I thought I would share with you all what I wrote that next morning before going into solitude till yesterday. He will be missed...

*JJ. Where's the birds? JJ. *

JJ, our canine patriarch of the family for the past 12 years was diagnosed with diabetes on January 29 this year. We started him on Insulin injections but he kept losing weight - weight that he should have never carried if I had been doing my part.

He went from 145 pounds down to 88 in May when he took seriously ill and I had to take him in to what I thought would be his last trip to the Vet. We discovered he had (now) needed to have been on a much higher dose of Insulin and we began giving him two shots a day.

Then less than a week later he was in bad shape again and I took him on that last trip (again) whereupon he was diagnosed with two Anal Gland Abscesses and cataracts in both eyes rendering him totally blind. That really hit home as he lay on the floor at the Vet's office and a cat walked right in front of him at three-feet and he did not realize it until he caught its scent.

I loved JJ as much as anyone could and felt so much grief and responsibility for the shape he was in from allowing him to eat so much for so many years. He was not always overweight as five years ago he sired 11 puppies with Missy, our female Yellow (also a foxfire) Labrador but that is another story. This was my first litter and I cared for them as good as I did for my two children - all eleven of them - but could not expend any additional effort to keep JJ out of the food I prepared for them. He was the Alpha dog and he felt that he deserved the best and when you throw in all that competition; well, it was rough on him.

We placed all but two of the litter and unfortunately, we lost Missy during this time. She had taken to breaking out our front picture window to get away from the others and one day she was hit by a car. When I had to put her down, JJ and I laid with her on the Vet's floor while she passed. It was a loving moment.

Then about a month ago, I had JJ out into our backyard to go to the bathroom as I had been keeping him inside even though I had child proofed the yard so he would not get hurt and could still find his way back to the patio door. However, when I looked for him at the backdoor I saw he was laying down in the yard. I called him but he would not get up and when I went to him and tried to get him up he screamed in pain.

I got him inside and checked him out looking for the cause. It appeared his right rear leg was not usable and was extremely tender to the touch in several places. Once again, I took him to the Vet's and feared the worst. After an injection and x-rays, he received a diagnosis of Bone Cancer. You could see the Mets on the leg bone and now we knew time was even closer.

That was maybe four or five weeks ago and he was now on a new regiment of meds for his pain. The insulin was working at least and I was feeding him twice a day with Purina One and cooked rice. No more did he get human food except on that rare occasion when I felt it was okay and he would not suffer from whatever I had at hand.

And, while I could see he was in some discomfort the last couple of weeks, he still made it outside and back into my bedroom where he and I spent a lot of time - me typing on this laptop and he at my feet so I could be touching him. And when I was not home and my daughter was, JJ would somehow find his way up the stairs and sleep with her on the floor. They loved each other. Even though my son had Star, he would many times take JJ outside and on short walks, and they too had a special relationship.

JJ was a very intelligent canine who loved to hunt. Last year was the first year I had never taken him and I was sad over that but felt he just could not hack the walking. So, when I found that road kill rooster pheasant on my trip to Havana a few weeks back and brought it home for him, it was like he had the last 10 years of growing old washed away and he was back in his element parading around the backyard with his bird. And on this last Friday night when I laid on the floor with him to spend some quality time that he needed and deserved, I made a commitment that if he made it to the next hunting season I would take him out for a jaunt and care for him in his
blindness.

Then yesterday, as I was about to go out to do some shopping, I went ahead and let all three dogs outside to go and was just about to bring them back inside when I heard the terrible sounds of JJ's screams and the others dancing around him trying to get him up a as they were confused. This time JJ was in serious pain and his right rear leg looked broken. He was in a great deal of pain and maybe even a little shock setting in.

I rousted my children for some help to get him inside and I laid him on my bed. As we all gathered around him to see what if anything we could do, it became apparent that this was JJ's day. He was in pain and I swore to him and my children I would not let him suffer so I made the call to our Vet as he and I had made the arrangements months ago. Unfortunately, he was out until Monday and his partner would not be available until today (Sunday). Therefore, we had to call and take JJ in to the Emergency Animal Clinic.

I was able to load him up into the Chrysler's rear seat and we all piled in to be with our canine family member on his last trip. We all knew it was time and the ride was excruciating for all of us. Every bump caused JJ to flinch and I am sure being blind only added to his fear and anxiety.

When we arrived, he was placed on a gurney and wheeled into the back to get an IV started. I completed the paperwork and while I guess it is part of today's environment, they had me pay the bill before they proceeded. Seemed mercenary to me as well as the price.

We all gathered around him to comfort each other and say our goodbyes. I warned my children that if they stayed what they might see as I had been through too many in my lifetime. They still elected to stay. The Vet came in and once again cautioned everyone. And as I rubbed that special soft spot at the top base of his ear JJ received his release and began a journey where we will someday all follow. It was an extremely peaceful passing and he simply laid his head over his paws and stopped breathing in just seconds. More tears were spent and shared between us and we stayed with him for another 20 minutes to hold what some might consider an informal Wake where
we told stories about him and shared good memories all the while I kept rubbing that soft spot I would never actually feel again.

No longer would I be able to get my JJ motivated to get up or hunt for the pheasants or waterfowl by saying, "JJ, where's the birds!" upon where he would cock his head to one side, lift his ear and look at me with that dead serious expression of his when it came to hunting. No longer.

*JJ 
Born March 19, 1995
Died August 18, 2007 *

*JJ and his last hunt*









*JJ and his last bird*









*Star, Chunk and JJ this past Winter*


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I admire you, for your loving treatment of a sick friend. I grieve with you, over the loss of a loved one. I look forward with you, to more days afield with devoted canine companions..........
Best, Burl


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Good dogs are hard to find and can never be replaced. My thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I like his expression in those pictures looks intelligent!

losing a dog is very painful I cry a flood everytime one of mine dies, I'm truly sorry for your loss


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

im sry for your loss, touching story


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, thanks for sharing your touching tribute.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Sorry for your loss,


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My sincere condolences for your loss. As I read your tribute I couldn't help but think how wonderful his 12 years were. Your dog truely died "rich" because of the life he was given!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

our condolences


----------

